# Size ResultSet betrachtete Zeilen "löschen"



## Ontos (25. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin

Umgebung:
Java 5
Oracle 9i 

Problem:
Ich greife über Java auf Oracle 9i zu und erhalte ein ResultSet über das ich scrolle.
Leider behält Java die Zeilen die ich schon betrachtet habe immer noch im Speicher und nicht nur die aktuelle Zeile.
Ich rede NUR über den Zeitraum der verarbeitung des Resultsets also während ich das RS lese. Danach räumt der gc natürlich auf und gibt den Speicher wieder frei.

PRoblematisch ist es nur da bei mir das RS ca 800MB bis einige Gigs umfassen kann.

Jemand einen Tip, Hinweis oder API für mich?


cu Jens


----------



## skaal (25. Feb 2006)

wie wärs nur mit häppchenwiese aus der datenbnank lesen, so nach dem schema, id 1-100, 101-201,... oder wie groß die intervalle auch sein sollten?
macht zwar mehr rechenaufwand, baer speicher sollte es generell sparen.


----------



## Ontos (26. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin 



			
				skaal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie wärs nur mit häppchenwiese aus der datenbnank lesen



Genauso mache ich das im Moment!

Nur VB und andere Sprachen können soetwas (Speicherschonend über ein Result Set scrollen) Warum Java nicht?

Oder etwa doch??

cu Jens


----------



## skaal (26. Feb 2006)

hmm, es gibt die methode delete im resultset, aber die löscht auch gleich aus der datenbank, was du sicher nicht willst.
ist mal ne interessante frage, warum java das (anscheinend) nicht kann.


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Feb 2006)

Oracle kennt keine Cursor (!!), und wenn du das ResultSet scrollable und updateable machst dann wird das vom JDBC Treiber lokal auf deinem Rechner simuliert, was etwas ungünstig ist

mit einem read-only + forward-only sollte es keine Probleme geben


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oracle kennt keine Cursor (!!), und wenn du das ResultSet scrollable und updateable machst dann wird das vom JDBC Treiber lokal auf deinem Rechner simuliert, was etwas ungünstig ist
> 
> mit einem read-only + forward-only sollte es keine Probleme geben



Danke.Mal schauen ob das funktioniert!

cu Jens


----------

